# 2008 31 Rqs



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

After owning the 31rqs for a few weeks, I have had a chance to thoroughly tinker with most of it the major systems and check for issues. I am not making a complaint list, just issues that I have found that new owners may want to check for:

1. 2 of the storage bay doors leak, I have not been able to troubleshoot the source yet but plan on spending some time on it soon.

2. The black and grey tanks are mislabeled, hard to believe this is still an issue at the factory.

3. The underbelly looks surprisingly good. They even zip tied a few of the wires to the frame.









4. The air conditioner was installed with major gaps to the back vent trunk, this was easy to spot based on the lack of airflow in the back half of the trailer. Easy fix with some foil tape.

5. Freezer door drags a little on the top corner of the non hindged side (is this adjustable??)

6. When installing the quickie flush, best to check the date on the silicone prior to doing the job, I just noticed it wasn't dry on another project -- looked at the tube in the caulking gun -- best if used by 10-2006. Who knew an unopened tube of caulking had a best used by date







Good thing I cut an access door in the underbelly, will be removing and re-sealing the quickie flush


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> 4. The air conditioner was installed with major gaps to the back vent trunk, this was easy to spot based on the lack of airflow in the back half of the trailer. Easy fix with some foil tape.


How did you find the gaps? where did you look?


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> 4. The air conditioner was installed with major gaps to the back vent trunk, this was easy to spot based on the lack of airflow in the back half of the trailer. Easy fix with some foil tape.


How did you find the gaps? where did you look?
[/quote]

First, cut power to A/C.
Remove the 4 scews holding the A/C cover inside the camper (where filters are). You will see the front vent trunk and rear vent trunk -- it should be easy to see where the air would escape to the ceiling. Check the bolts holding the AC to the camper, 2 of the 4 where loose on mine.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool thanks! Ill check that one.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> 1. 2 of the storage bay doors leak, I have not been able to troubleshoot the source yet but plan on spending some time on it soon.


Mine leaked too. There is a tiny seam where the door edge moulding comes together in the middle of the top. I used some clear silicone and my finger to press some into the seam. Worked like a charm.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

GoVols said:


> 1. 2 of the storage bay doors leak, I have not been able to troubleshoot the source yet but plan on spending some time on it soon.


Mine leaked too. There is a tiny seam where the door edge moulding comes together in the middle of the top. I used some clear silicone and my finger to press some into the seam. Worked like a charm.
[/quote]

Ours leak a bit too. We noticed the gasket is installed a little crooked on a couple of them so there is a gap in the corners. We never thought to check the seam, GoVols. It might be part of the problem on ours too. You would think we would have checked that seeing as though that same seam is what caused a leak in the rear garage on our Cougar!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As far as the mismarked tank handles, that is not a factory issue. The dealer puts them on.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> Check the bolts holding the AC to the camper, 2 of the 4 where loose on mine.


Everyone needs to check this one. Twice we had water leaking into the TT during the night. Both times some/all of the 4 bolts that hold the AC on the roof had worked loose. When we had to have the AC replaced, _(5 months out of warranty)







, _I had the dealer put something on the new ones to keep them in the right spot.

Dave


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> As far as the mismarked tank handles, that is not a factory issue. The dealer puts them on.


I didn't know that. Strange, seems like it's something they would do at the facory??


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I have the 31 RQS and never paid much attention. I just pulled the black and then they grey. If you look at the trailer it goes (left to right) Grey, Black, Grey.

Is this correct? Thinking about, maybe the far right should be Black????

Please let me know what it should be.

azthroop


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is this correct? Thinking about, maybe the far right should be Black????


I think you'll find it's black, grey, grey moving from back to front.

Mark


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

X2


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

GoVols said:


> 1. 2 of the storage bay doors leak, I have not been able to troubleshoot the source yet but plan on spending some time on it soon.


Mine leaked too. There is a tiny seam where the door edge moulding comes together in the middle of the top. I used some clear silicone and my finger to press some into the seam. Worked like a charm.
[/quote]

GoVols- Thanks for the info. I will check mine, I thought that it was the lawn sprinkler that was hitting it at just the right angle.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

jetjane said:


> 1. 2 of the storage bay doors leak, I have not been able to troubleshoot the source yet but plan on spending some time on it soon.


Mine leaked too. There is a tiny seam where the door edge moulding comes together in the middle of the top. I used some clear silicone and my finger to press some into the seam. Worked like a charm.
[/quote]

Ours leak a bit too. We noticed the gasket is installed a little crooked on a couple of them so there is a gap in the corners. We never thought to check the seam, GoVols. It might be part of the problem on ours too. You would think we would have checked that seeing as though that same seam is what caused a leak in the rear garage on our Cougar!









[/quote]
Those doors need to be key-locked to keep them from leaking. This is especially true on the outside cookstove.
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Our middle handle is the black tank. [ Grey - Black - Grey ]. They are labeled this way as well.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am thinking mine are mislabeled as well. When I get some level in them I'm going to open the one marked BLACK and then watch the indicater on the control panel and see which one falls. Then see if they are right or wrong.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont always trust the indicators. they are marginal on accurracy. Why not start with empty tanks and nook up the water and let the kit faucet run for 5 minutes. then open the forward handle. that should be the correct one. if water comes out its good! then do the same with the bath faucet. open the rear handle, if water comes out, then all three should be good!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The a/c ducting issue is a common one. There are pictures here somewhere.

If you fix it you will not believe the difference in airflow going through the ducts afterward.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)

Going from front to back: 
- Grey 2 (Kitchen sink)
- Grey 1 (bathroom sink/shower)
- Black (toilet ... as if I needed to state that







)


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


This is exactly the way I think mine are.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

TennesseeOutback1 said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


This is exactly the way I think mine are.
[/quote]

That's definitely the configuration on the 31RQS. But if Soyonara has poo come out when he pulls the middle lever on his model I'll take his word for it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


This is exactly the way I think mine are.
[/quote]

That's definitely the configuration on the 31RQS. But if Soyonara has poo come out when he pulls the middle lever on his model I'll take his word for it.








[/quote]
The middle handle on the 32bhds is the black tank. They must have a different config on the 31rqs

John

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


This is exactly the way I think mine are.
[/quote]

That's definitely the configuration on the 31RQS. But if Soyonara has poo come out when he pulls the middle lever on his model I'll take his word for it.








[/quote]
The middle handle on the 32bhds is the black tank. They must have a different config on the 31rqs

John

John
[/quote]
Right On !!







Dan, Ill let you see it sometime of you want... its kind of fun.
So basically disregard what i said, apparently the 2 trailers are setup differently.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


Yip this is how mine actually are. We found out for sure the other night. Jenn was giving Hayden a shower. I heard her yell my name and said the shower isn't draining. So I go out pull the middle lever and WAAAAHHLAAAHH shower drains.

So now this whole time I had the black valve open. I hope all the poo doesn't set up and cause me some problems. I guess I'll do a thorough cleaning once I get ready to pack it up and go home.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> My tanks are mis-labeled as well.
> Here is what I have found to me the correct order (at least on my 2008 31rqs)
> 
> Going from front to back:
> ...


This is exactly the way I think mine are.
[/quote]

That's definitely the configuration on the 31RQS. But if Soyonara has poo come out when he pulls the middle lever on his model I'll take his word for it.








[/quote]
That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!








Rather than test 2 gray water tanks, use the toilet and then find that one.


----------

